# Rifle Season must be coming!!!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's what my neighbor did to my fence line. Guys a Fruitcake.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't get it Is that your side or his? If that is your side the GW would consider that hunter harassment I would think.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Did he put up a fence 6' from yours, on his side?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The stuff is on the fence that divides the two property's. This guy called the game warden on me because I took it down. The game warden came over took a look & called the guy & tried to nicely tell him to take it down. The idiot MF"d the game warden & told him I'm not gonna take it down.O forgot to mention he put it back up after I took it down. I think the guy is in trouble now. His plan seemed to backfire on him. LOL!! You think the game warden will be parked at his gate this year. This guy leases his whooping 80 acres to no telling how many hunters. Probably has 10 or more blinds full of hunters.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Fruitcakes can be dangerous think I would have a conversation with the GW Beau


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Your neighbor is looking for a good ol country ***** whoopin looks like to me. LOL


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

mywifeshusband said:


> Fruitcakes can be dangerous think I would have a conversation with the GW Beau


 I did he asked me if I thought this would effect my hunting I said yes. I signed a piece of paper & now I think he's in for a class b misdemenor.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> I did he asked me if I thought this would effect my hunting I said yes. I signed a piece of paper & now I think he's in for a class b misdemenor.


put up a well hidden game cam no telling what you might find that would interest the GW Beau


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

So he wraps his fence,which looks like the wind blew trash onto your property as well. He also wrapped up his tripod stand to,just off the fence line. What a wacko. 

He's not a anti/peta guy, you did say he leases his property out. So does he think yall are crossing onto his property or something. Does the guys wrap up all of his property perimeter or just where you have a feeder or stand close to his fence line.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I dont get it. he leases out his land but has no hunting signs?


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

If the picture of the tripod on the other side of the fence line, is his and on his property, he can adorn it any way he wants. If it is your tripod, on your property, then there is a problem.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

He can hunt his side but you can't hunt your side, nice.


----------



## El Sauz (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd put a high fence up, if he's only got 80 acres it wouldnt cost very much to totally high fence his place. It would be well worth the money


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Did he move there from California?
Wow!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

berto said:


> I dont get it. he leases out his land but has no hunting signs?


 He's a FRUITCAKE!! He told the game warden that all the deer live on his property & there his deer. I live on a hay farm. I have woods that boarder up to my property. The deer don't live on my property they come over to browse on my grass & eat my corn from my feeders.I have a tall boxs blind set up in one of my pastures. I see a lot of deer but normally only after the feeders go off. The does will run the bucks out into my pastures during the rut. I guess since this FC thinks he owns all the deer that he doesn't want me to shoot his deer. LOL!! The people up here are very mixed up about how to hunt. They tell me not to shoot the does because there the breeders. The ratio is so out of wack its crazy. I'm not a horn hunter I just want the meat. But I'd love to shoot a big one just to pisssssssssssssssssssssssssse him off more. 
I'm sure opening day he's gonna do everything he can to mess up my hunt. I'm not trying to stir the pot. I just want to enjoy my hunting on my land. I don't wanna look at yellow tape running up & down the fence. The signs say drive clean across Texas. I don't like trash or people that litter especially in the country.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Grande Venado said:


> He can hunt his side but you can't hunt your side, nice.


Thats what he thinks. I have talked with the GW & he gave me the OK on what I was doing as far as hunting goes. I only have two deer blinds. I'm usually the only one that hunts my land. This year I built another stand for a friend that helps me around the farm plus I now have some grand kids that will probably want to hunt. Plus, I need to shoot some does off. I sure hope this guy doesn't shoot me.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

So he doesn't like that "his" deer cross the fence to your property and get shot. Perhaps he should have a talk with the deer and explain to them that they shouldn't go over there. Be careful with fruitcakes, they don't act normal and don't seem to mind going to jail for killing someone over something stupid. I'd have a spare video camera with me in the blind on opening morning no doubt. Good luck.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

justletmein said:


> So he doesn't like that "his" deer cross the fence to your property and get shot. Perhaps he should have a talk with the deer and explain to them that they shouldn't go over there. Be careful with fruitcakes, they don't act normal and don't seem to mind going to jail for killing someone over something stupid. I'd have a spare video camera with me in the blind on opening morning no doubt. Good luck.


 Yes, the GW told me that if I get a video of him harrasing me that they will lock him up. I'll be honest with everyone. I just want FC to quit acting like an idiot & just go hunting thats it. Take the stuff down and act like a grown up should. This guys is in his 60's & is acting like a kid.


----------



## mtcutter (Sep 19, 2012)

He may think that the reason that he doesn't see deer out of his well placed tripod stand is because you kill all of them, some people will never have a clue!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Those deer are property of the State of Texas. 

He sounds like a total d-bag!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

salth2o said:


> Those deer are property of the State of Texas.
> 
> He sounds like a total d-bag!


Your right!! The deer have to cross his property to get on mine. He has a better spot than me. I know that but what I don't understand is why he's worried about me. You know I've hunted all my life & it seems like neighbors are always worried about the property I'm on. Its like they can't stand it. I guess they think I'm gonna out do them are something. I'm not looking for a trophy a spike are doe will be fine. I like deer meat that's it. If I wanted a trophy I'd get a lease. I'm in Grimes Co. I've been hunting here for 7 years. I have seen 1 140 class deer on my land. I live here so I hunt a lot. I love to watch them. I especially like to watch them chasing. I usually kill a doe or a spike & thats it. This year if I don't get shot first I want to get two deer because 1 won't be enough venison to last me till the next season.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like an open invitation to me.


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Your right!! The deer have to cross his property to get on mine. He has a better spot than me. I know that but what I don't understand is why he's worried about me. You know I've hunted all my life & it seems like neighbors are always worried about the property I'm on. Its like they can't stand it. I guess they think I'm gonna out do them are something. I'm not looking for a trophy a spike are doe will be fine. I like deer meat that's it. If I wanted a trophy I'd get a lease. I'm in Grimes Co. I've been hunting here for 7 years. I have seen 1 140 class deer on my land. I live here so I hunt a lot. I love to watch them. I especially like to watch them chasing. I usually kill a doe or a spike & thats it. This year if I don't get shot first I want to get two deer because 1 won't be enough venison to last me till the next season.


Where in Grimes Co? We own two pieces of property in Grimes Co that my family has been hunting for 40 years. This guy sounds like a real jackass!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

eastmattycjh said:


> Where in Grimes Co? We own two pieces of property in Grimes Co that my family has been hunting for 40 years. This guy sounds like a real jackass!


 I'm on Hywy 90 close to Chuck Norris. Anderson Tx.


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> I'm on Hywy 90 close to Chuck Norris. Anderson Tx.


Gotcha. One of our places is not far from you on CR215 and the other is on CR407 off of Hwy 105. Good luck with this idiot!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You need to go and shoot the first legal deer that shows OR 2. Leave the gut pile rite wher the pic was taken. Wouldn't matter to me if it was at daylite....WW


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

wet dreams said:


> You need to go and shoot the first legal deer that shows OR 2. Leave the gut pile rite wher the pic was taken. Wouldn't matter to me if it was at daylite....WW


 As mentioned I'm not a big horn freak anymore my walls are full. I usually let the bucks go. But I'm gonna take your advice here. I need the meat & like my father always said you can't eat the horns. I can't shoot a doe till thanksgiving. So, the first legal buck I'm shooting.I can take one over thirteen & one spike. Boy that would chap is arse. 
I'm gonna ask the GW for a bullet proof vest & wear my motorcycle helmet when I'm hunting this season plus I think I'm gonna hunt with my new hog gun as well. I want to have a lot of bullets if needed.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Place a "deer crossing" sign at the fence. That outta work.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Just be cautious and do not end up like a dog trainer recently did and that is dead by a wack job neighbor.

I have aplace in the north end of Grimes county and the new neighbors are really pushing their luck. Move a 60 year old fence line almost 100 feet, saying they figured someone just went in the woods and set the existing fence. Got the straighten out and seeing what thier next trick is.


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds to me like you have the better place if the deer are crossing the fence to get to your place! I guess he thinks every deer he sees sleeps on his place so they "live there". Man what a pain in the arse that sounds like!


----------



## Seein' Spots (Apr 27, 2012)

Some people are just too stupid to reason with. "I want hunting on my land, but you can't kill anything on yours. That's just not fair!" Doh!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Yep there are for sure ignorant people out there.

I once had a group on a friends lease tell us that we could only shoot the russian pigs. All the other wild hogs that were around were domestic livestock. In addition they were trying to put a 1 or 2 hog limit on the lease so as not to thin them out too much. This was in east texas.

You can't cure stupid.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Maybe ask the GW to explain the rule of capture to your neighbor?


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Don't get in a pis**** match with this guy, that won't help anything.
Take the venison you need, and move on. Life is too short and it can be invigorating to be the bigger person.

ps, if you have not tried planting oats, you may want to look into it.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

What did your guys do to make him put that up? What is the rest of the story?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

bigfishtx said:


> What did your guys do to make him put that up? What is the rest of the story?


 Your guys its just me. last year I was the only one that hunted here. This year I'm thinking of letting a friend hunt because he's a friend & helps me with some work on the farm. This guy has a Criminal Trespassing warning issued against him from everyone who butts up too him except one person. He would legally be land locked if the one guy would stop him from going through his property. One more time he's a fruitcake.I have no idea why he's not locked up. There's not one person that likes this guy that I've ever heard of. Anderson is very small town. The tire store in Anderson has Criminal Trespassing Warning against him as well. The one convenient store has had numerous problems with him. Everbody hates him. The law for some reason leaves him alone. He's like protected from the law no matter what he does.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

So what did he do wrong other than tell the game warden he saw you take the tape down? Does he just not want you to hunt the fence line? Are there any deer on your property other than the ones that jump over the this fence?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

big john o said:


> So what did he do wrong other than tell the game warden he saw you take the tape down? Does he just not want you to hunt the fence line? Are there any deer on your property other than the ones that jump over the this fence?


Just read a little...



Rubberback said:


> The stuff is on the fence that divides the two property's. This guy called the game warden on me because I took it down. The game warden came over took a look & called the guy & tried to nicely tell him to take it down. The idiot MF"d the game warden & told him I'm not gonna take it down.O forgot to mention he put it back up after I took it down. I think the guy is in trouble now. His plan seemed to backfire on him. LOL!! You think the game warden will be parked at his gate this year. This guy leases his whooping 80 acres to no telling how many hunters. Probably has 10 or more blinds full of hunters.


John


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

jtburf said:


> Just read a little...
> 
> John


Is it illegal to put tape on a fence?? I dont think so... Is the deer hopping over THIS fence the only deer that come on the property? If not then I would find another place to hunt... Problem solved... Hunting a fenceline always stirs up controversy...


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*LOL...Good Luck Randy!!!*

WOW...that guy is a FC!!! Good luck Randy!!! Hope you get a couple of deer and hogs. Be careful out there... That fence line looks familiar. LOL...Good luck buddy... Let me know when you want to have a cold beer...


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

big john o said:


> Is it illegal to put tape on a fence?? I dont think so... Is the deer hopping over THIS fence the only deer that come on the property? If not then I would find another place to hunt... Problem solved... Hunting a fenceline always stirs up controversy...


Big John o,

Its called hunter harrassment.

NOT LEGAL IN TEXAS!!!!!!!

John


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

jtburf said:


> Big John o,
> 
> Its called hunter harrassment.
> 
> ...


My point is, surely the deer that cross this particular length of fence cant be the only deer that are on the property. hunting a fence line is legal, but it always causes controversy... just move the blind to another local and avoid the situation completely and the problem is solved.

If the deer that cross this section of fence IS the only deer that move on the property than he isnt ever going to get rid of his problems with this FC.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Rubberback says his stand is in his pasture, not on the fence line like FC's shown in the pic.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

METH???????????? Jus sayin. It is Grimes county you know. Too bad your neighbor is a whack job. If you're near Chuck Norris's place that's beautiful country. Good Luck and BE CAREFUL!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> He told the game warden that all the deer live on his property & there his deer. I guess since this FC thinks he owns all the deer that he doesn't want me to shoot his deer. LOL!!


We got the EXACT same problem on the north-side here. He rides the fence line constantly (when they're here) trying to scare the deer back into the woods. We just laugh at him. We've never had a problem filling our tags hunting Tues. - Fri. On the weekends, we just hunt on the south-side.

He even put a stand up 5' from my fence line. Since he's being such an idiot, we now dump all our gut piles along the north fence line just on general principles. Here's the first one... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

w_r_ranch said:


> We got the EXACT same problem on the north-side here. He rides the fence line constantly (when they're here) trying to scare the deer back into the woods. We just laugh at him. We've never had a problem filling our tags hunting Tues. - Fri. On the weekends, we just hunt on the south-side.
> 
> He even put a stand up 5' from my fence line. Since he's being such an idiot, we now dump all our gut piles along the north fence line just on general principles. Here's the first one... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Thats exactly how we deal with it, our neighbor went so far as mowing OUR ROW my dad caught him doing it, told my dad no one was gonna keep him off OUR side untill he got a visit the warden and was told if he was caught he was gonna take him to Kountze(jail). We noticed evidence of him being back, we dumped 6 doe remains just on our side in a place he couldn't see. He called the GW on us since doe season was over, little did he know we are on LAMPS, the warden didn't know ether. When all was said and done I asked the warden how the guy saw the remains as it was on our side. GW went back and had another chat with the guy, then asked us not to use the area as a 'boneyard' and we won't unless needed....WW


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

aggieanglr said:


> METH???????????? Jus sayin. It is Grimes county you know. Too bad your neighbor is a whack job. If you're near Chuck Norris's place that's beautiful country. Good Luck and BE CAREFUL!


Its Grimes County & the farm is hay fields. Two sides of the property are wooded thats where the deer are. FC has blinds up & down every fence line. I only have two blinds on my property. I have shown the game warden both blinds.The way my blinds are positioned there's no way I can shoot on FC property. I don't care where he hunts just want him to leave me alone. The wardens found 10 jugs of urine the other day when they went to arrest him. One other thing I don't like is trash hanging on my fence. I don't do trash at 7L . The farm is well maintained. The FC just doesn't want me to shoot a deer. His 80 acres is great for hunting. FC is just being an idiot.
I'll give yall another example of this guys stupidity. Its August 110 degrees out FC starts his pasture on fire. I look over there & see smoke. I'm thinking ***. I drive over there & my fence line is on fire. My trees are burning. I called FC & said *** are you doing did you call the fire dept. Here comes the fire truck through my pasture. I'm in a small town I'm talking blink your eye you will miss the town. One fire truck with one fireman trying to put out this Hugh fire. It dam near killed the poor fireman but he finally got it under control. Talk about stupid. They should of hung this FC for being that stupid. This guy is a menace to society. I hope he does read this I'm just being honest & getting fed up with this FC. 
I have no idea why he is not in jail. I've asked every official I've ever seen & believe me when you live next to this guy you talk with the sheriffs regularly. Why is this guy not in jail ? My god its a three ring circus living next to this guy. I could tell yall story's about this guy that would blow your mind. Here's one more. We use to have an adjoining gate from my property to his well one day he's coming over to cut some hay back when my dad had hired him to cut the hay. The FC doesn't have the key to the gate FC thinks FFFFFIT & drives his tractor over the aluminum gate & totally destroys a perfect aluminum gate. Never fixed it. I in turn fixed it. I sealed the gap off completely & threw the mangled gate on his side. The gate is still sitting right where I put it. I have more story's trust me. I'm running out of ink LOL.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> I have no idea why he is not in jail.


Because it wont generate revenue...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Jigger said:


> Because it wont generate revenue...


Not so he should be fined & thrown in jail. He got caught telling a blatant lie to both officers, found 10 jugs of human urine on his property & hunter harassment. So he should just be left alone. If this is how justice is served we live in a poor state. I'm beginning to believe there not gonna do a thing to this guy because he is still doing the same thing the next day he got out of jail. Its sad this is how they handle a nut like this guy but it is the way it is.
It erks me everyday I go hunting out there & see FC being stupid. I have even asked the warden to come hunting with me so he could actually see whats going on. If the warden would come he would see what I have to go through. The warden would flip out.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> Not so he should be fined & thrown in jail. He got caught telling a blatant lie to both officers, found 10 jugs of human urine on his property & hunter harassment. So he should just be left alone. If this is how justice is served we live in a poor state. I'm beginning to believe there not gonna do a thing to this guy because he is still doing the same thing the next day he got out of jail. Its sad this is how they handle a nut like this guy but it is the way it is.
> It erks me everyday I go hunting out there & see FC being stupid. I have even asked the warden to come hunting with me so he could actually see whats going on. If the warden would come he would see what I have to go through. The warden would flip out.


Get in the stand with a video camera and document the whole **** thing, then burn it to a CD and hand it to the warden and ask him to watch next time he's got some down time.

You're obviously in a tough spot, but I have to say I've never seen anyone charged with anything for lying to officers, I've told them repeatedly I wasn't speeding and I'm still walking the streets.  Peeing in jugs on your own property while disgusting is probably not against the law. They got him for harassment, and hopefully will get him a 2nd time for it again. If not I wonder if you could launch a civil suit against him, he probably won't show up so you'll win by default. Not that you'll be able to collect anything but just one more thing to hopefully end the behavior.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> Not so he should be fined & thrown in jail. He got caught telling a blatant lie to both officers, found 10 jugs of human urine on his property & hunter harassment. So he should just be left alone. If this is how justice is served we live in a poor state. I'm beginning to believe there not gonna do a thing to this guy because he is still doing the same thing the next day he got out of jail. Its sad this is how they handle a nut like this guy but it is the way it is.
> It erks me everyday I go hunting out there & see FC being stupid. I have even asked the warden to come hunting with me so he could actually see whats going on. If the warden would come he would see what I have to go through. The warden would flip out.


stealth mode, ninja style.....video him....go buy a GoPro and start posting some videos for all of us to see!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> stealth mode, ninja style.....video him....go buy a GoPro and start posting some videos for all of us to see!


Send the vid to the local news station.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

justletmein said:


> Get in the stand with a video camera and document the whole **** thing, then burn it to a CD and hand it to the warden and ask him to watch next time he's got some down time.


 Guess, your right!! I would love to put the warden in my blind & let him see this. He would freak out & immediately understand my situation. This idiot drives the deer out of the area then parks his truck & goes & sits in his blind. Totally crazy I just sit there & laugh. FC messes up one side of my hunting which is unnecessary but I still see deer on the other sides.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> He even put a stand up 5' from my fence line.


Ain't it funny how lightening strikes just about anywhere?

TH


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> stealth mode, ninja style.....video him....go buy a GoPro and start posting some videos for all of us to see!


 Whats a GOPRO ? I need to do this yall would hopefully feel my pain but I swear you would laugh your arse off. I mean this guy is on some heavy medication. He shouldn't be allowed outside in public. He would make one flew over the cukoos nest look like childs play.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

His arrest will show up in WED> paper I can't wait to see it. I swear they should make him walk around with a sign in front of the Anderson Court House saying I'm a liar. I read on the net they did this to some guy that lied & got caught by the officials.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> Whats a GOPRO ? I need to do this yall would hopefully feel my pain but I swear you would laugh your arse off. I mean this guy is on some heavy medication. He shouldn't be allowed outside in public. He would make one flew over the cukoos nest look like childs play.


small video camera, but takes outstanding video...easy to just plug in to your PC via USB and download...you don't need the latest and greatest one either, they all take great video...

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/null/GoPro-Camcorders/pcmcat240800050019.c?id=pcmcat240800050019


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

WR ranch

Awesome.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> small video camera, but takes outstanding video...easy to just plug in to your PC via USB and download...you don't need the latest and greatest one either, they all take great video...
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/null/GoPro-Camcorders/pcmcat240800050019.c?id=pcmcat240800050019


Which one do you suggest?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i'm actually eyeballing the HD Hero2 Outdoor Edition...it's $199 plus tax at best buy....but i'm planning on filming my hunting client's hunts and stuff


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

Randy, maybe you should sit down and talk it out with Clint.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> His arrest will show up in WED> paper I can't wait to see it. I swear they should make him walk around with a sign in front of the Anderson Court House saying I'm a liar. I read on the net they did this to some guy that lied & got caught by the officials.


 What paper?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> What paper?


Yeah, Wed has passed let's see it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

h-meier said:


> Randy, maybe you should sit down and talk it out with Clint.


I don't even know who Clint is.


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> I don't even know who Clint is.


The property owner across the fence.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

h-meier said:


> The property owner across the fence.


I've never met him or seen him.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

What paper?


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> I've never met him or seen him.


Check your PM's


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

> Check your PM's


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

h-meier said:


> The property owner across the fence.


aka fruitcake, or is fruitcake a lessee?


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

justletmein said:


> aka fruitcake, or is fruitcake a lessee?


That I do not know. I do not know either parties involved. I just did a little research last night and found out who they were.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The deer crossing sign would be awesome. Probably be full of holes but that would be badass! 

"They cant read, but they do recognize pictures of themselves!" -Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

If the warden wont go hunting, offer to take the district supervisor hunting. Or the sheriff, or any politician, maybe your state rep or senator. When FC messes up "their" hunt and the warden doesn't do anything then they call the TP&W commissioner and have lunch...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Rine_Everett said:


> If the warden wont go hunting, offer to take the district supervisor hunting. Or the sheriff, or any politician, maybe your state rep or senator. When FC messes up "their" hunt and the warden doesn't do anything then they call the TP&W commissioner and have lunch...


This dude knows how to get stuff done ^^


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I've had enough he told me I could put that blind there & nobody hunts it anyway so I've decided to move it. He has blinds up & down fence lines. Good for him. The wars over. The blind in the middle of my hay pasture is fine. I can't even shoot a deer on his property & wouldn't if I could. His blind is looking right at my feeder. In reality the feeder was helping him & just costing me money to fill it with corn. So Saturday it will be moved. Later guys. If he thinks he owns all those deer that's cool with me but I will say if they jump the fence & Its hunting season & the deers legal its my choice whether I shoot him are let him walk. I saw one shooter this year & let him walk. Doe days are coming & that's all I need is some meat. These deer out here are really like my father said there just jack rabbits. I've only seen one deer in 7 years that could possibly be 140 B&C. I will say that if I see a 140 class buck I will nail his arse if he's on my property.


----------

